# 1 Month Jail For Kissing + Deportation



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Unbelievable

BBC News - Dubai kissing couple appeal fails


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> Unbelievable
> 
> BBC News - Dubai kissing couple appeal fails


Why exactly is this unbelievable ? This is Dubai


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Serves them right! Everyone knows that you have to respect countries law and they simply broke it....its that simple!!!

Am I surprise to see this type of news when its a brit.....errrmm no not all! Happens all the time because most of them think they can do the hell they want. You know its them because their the one's who talk ever so loud and behave inapproipately overseas.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

they must know that is still arabic country 

go on dubai i love your rule


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Serves them right! Everyone knows that you have to respect countries law and they simply broke it....its that simple!!!
> 
> Am I surprise to see this type of news when its a brit.....errrmm no not all! Happens all the time because most of them think they can do the hell they want. You know its them because their the one's who talk ever so loud and behave inapproipately overseas.


That is a very unpleasant statement. Kindly do not tar us all with the same brush, especially as you are not even in the UAE.

Serves them right? They claim it was just a kiss on the cheek and the woman who made the complaint was a) not in court b) admitted she did not even see the kiss herself. (Apparently her two year old daughter, who was with her in a restaurant at 2.00am told her!)

Their behaviour may have been inappropriate, but so is the sentance. A slap on the wrist and a fine would have been more in proportion to the alleged crime. This verdict just makes Dubai look ridiculous.

-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't help but think that nothing would have happened whatsoever if both people involved were white non-muslims.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry but I stand by my statement. I'm not being funny but it normally happens when I go abroad on holiday, and yes I am very well travelled. You will always know spot a typical brit a mile away because of there loud, and up to no good behaviour. Obviously it's not all brits who are like this but the most of them are like this....especially when I go back to HK and see most of them they owe the place.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Sorry but I stand by my statement. I'm not being funny but it normally happens when I go abroad on holiday, and yes I am very well travelled. You will always know spot a typical brit a mile away because of there loud, and up to no good behaviour. Obviously it's not all brits who are like this but the most of them are like this....especially when I go back to HK and see most of them they owe the place.


No. Not all Brits are like that. I'd suggest you are hanging around the wrong places, with the wrong people. Either that ot you can't see properly from behind those daft shiny sunglassses...

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

buddyab said:


> they must know that is still arabic country
> 
> go on dubai i love your rule


You really don't understand the concept of being fair, do you?

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

HK??????

Until a few years ago, they did own the place :tongue1:

Generalisations are not helpful......... I have travelled extensively, and bad behaiour (in the eyes of the host country) is displayed by all nations. The ones that drive me mad are the orientals with their incessant camera usage


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Sorry but I stand by my statement. I'm not being funny but it normally happens when I go abroad on holiday, and yes I am very well travelled. You will always know spot a typical brit a mile away because of there loud, and up to no good behaviour. Obviously it's not all brits who are like this but the most of them are like this....especially when I go back to HK and see most of them they owe the place.


Err...we used to own the place (HK)....we gave it back to you a while back...


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> No. Not all Brits are like that. I'd suggest you are hanging around the wrong places, with the wrong people. Either that ot you can't see properly from behind those daft shiny sunglassses...
> 
> -


Haha! You trying to be funny....lol!!!! not quite!!! Must try harder!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Haha! You trying to be funny....lol!!!! not quite!!! Must try harder!


I am deadly serious. They are very silly sunglasses.

-


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I am deadly serious. They are very silly sunglasses.
> 
> -


I don't care if you think they're silly but then again your probably too old to have a pair of these avators and used to wearing specs.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I am deadly serious. They are very silly sunglasses.
> 
> -


I have to agree...lose the glasses.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> I don't care if you think they're silly but then again your probably too old to have a pair of these avators and used to wearing specs.


And now you have just proved what a silly (& unpleasant) little boy you really are.
Tsk.

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> I don't care if you think they're silly but then again your probably too old to have a pair of these avators and used to wearing specs.


I guess we left HK too soon...its AVIATORS not avators.

Pat attention in class next time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> I am deadly serious. They are very silly sunglasses.
> 
> -


Especially in Cleethorpes 


Jo xxx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> I guess we left HK too soon...its AVIATORS not avators.
> 
> Pay attention in class next time.


I am guessing they are cheap fakes and say that on the side 

-


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I choose to leave them on, thanks for the input anyway!


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

I think anybody who breaks the law of a country, whether he/she disagree with it is, definitly mistaken.

However the biggest issue is the utter injustice in this inappropriate sentence: 

_- The woman did not see the kiss her self

- She did not show up to the court

- The hearing was made in Arabic. (WTF!)

- The laws are not clearly explained " Grey Area" _

I'm surprised the british embassy didn't interfer to stop such acts?

The other thing is the misleading title of these news, the issue wasn't that the couples were kissing in public or not, but the inappropriate sentence and inappropriate court procedures which is the classic routine. This is what needs to be addressed. 

& since these laws/court procedures are very flexible, you will always find such injustice. 

_I must say here that we didn't hear the other side of the story yet although usually not given._

I am , and I hope I'm wrong, noticing that this kinda news encourges people to report more acts that they deem "Indecent". Maybe there was some commulative resenment to a lifestyle so different? 

I think for westren expats, it would be a good idea to start an official community/non profit org/ cultural centre, to help bridge the gaps between the two cultures. I am postive that if the message was dropped, somebody on the other side will pick it up. monthly meetings can take place ( facilitated by educated/well respected figures on both sides) , joint activities...etc 

I mean if everyone keeps livin in there own silos, they will keep thinking the worst. 

Maybe we can pick this subject up in a seperate thread as I believe something good and postive can come out of it. I mean we've tried the negative-let's-complain-and-do-nothing- approach. 

If a group would like to meet and discuss this in person i'm quite happy to do so.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> I think anybody who breaks the law of a country, whether he/she disagree with it is, definitly mistaken.
> 
> However the biggest issue is the utter injustice in this inappropriate sentence:
> 
> ...


Very concise and succinct analysis :clap2:


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

WTF WTF WTF I know this freak called chungyUK and no he's not from the UK but from a place somewhere in south India called Kerala. Oh and it might be interesting to know where he actually resides in Dubai (yeah Dubai!) Its an immensely populated zone near Qussais!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I have an opinion to this and then thought, why even waste the time it won't help in any form whatsoever.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

that was pretty helpful!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

|James| said:


> WTF WTF WTF I know this freak called chungyUK and no he's not from the UK but from a place somewhere in south India called Kerala. Oh and it might be interesting to know where he actually resides in Dubai (yeah Dubai!) Its an immensely populated zone near Qussais!


Huh? Ok then!!! that was totally random. Anyway back to the subject all I have to say is if you can't follow the laws don't go to Dubai. You have to respect the culture you are visiting and if it says no public kissing you don't kiss. I've got no sympathy for people who go abroad to a country that is known to be strict and then break the laws!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> HK??????
> Until a few years ago, they did own the place :tongue1:


Depending on whose version/interpretation of history you read.
Some would say that the brits robbed and plundered it from China and they were foreign occupiers, not owners 



Ogri750 said:


> Generalisations are not helpful......... I have travelled extensively, and bad behaiour (in the eyes of the host country) is displayed by all nations. The ones that drive me mad are the orientals with their incessant camera usage


So why do you continue with racist generalisations.
At least the OP is english and criticising his own countrymen. Are you by any chance asian?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am also closing this thread before it also descends into pointless name-calling.

:mod: 

-


----------

